# TROPICAL CARROT BREAD



## NorthernWinos (Sep 14, 2006)

<center>TROPICAL CARROT BREAD</center>

BEAT:
- 4 EGGS
- 2 CUPS SUGAR
- 1 1/4 CUP OIL
- 2 CUPS GRATED CARROTS
- 1 8OZ CAN CRUSHED PINEAPPLE[3/4 CUP] DRAINED
ADD:
- 1 CUP WALNUTS
- 3/4 CUP COCONUT
- 1 CUP RAISINS
- 1/2 TEASPOON ALLSPICE
- 3 TEASPOONS CINNAMON
- 1/2 TEAPOON NUTMEG
- 1/2 TEASPOON SALT 
- 1 TEASPOON SODA
- 1 TEASPOONS BAKING POWDER
MIX:
- 3 1/3 CUPS FLOUR

SPOON: INTO GREASED BREAD BAKING PANS...BAKE 350* FOR 40 MIN TO 1 HOUR...DEPENDING ON LOAF SIZES...TILL DONE.

GRATE SOME EXTRA CARROTS WHILE YOU ARE AT IT AND FREEZE FOR LATER BREAD MAKING.
IN MY SMALL PANS I GET 3 LOAVES...ONE ON THE TABLE AND 2 IN THE FREEZER....


----------

